# CG 2nd wave



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

1st run was target practice. THESE are labeled correctly.


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

oh no.... be afraid... hahahaha


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

There was a first wave? Did I miss something?


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Watch out, the BOOMerang bombs are being tossed!!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

baboruger said:


> There was a first wave? Did I miss something?


uhhuh.. you did 

No fun if everyone gets them at one time. Clusters are fun, but intermediate striffing rocks.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

stlcards said:


> Watch out, the BOOMerang bombs are being tossed!!


LOL nah, I double checked these  Self bombing teaches you things.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

omg..crazy


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

hehe, as long as they don't show back up on your doorstep in 2 days time


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Those are some big boxes...


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Uh Huh, I see you are making your prescence known very quickly. That could get you in trouble. HA HA Flint


----------



## aCIDhEAD (Mar 31, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> LOL nah, I double checked these  Self bombing teaches you things.


you did save the self-destruct codes, right.. just in case.:biggrin:


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

5 people out there need to duck and take cover....


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Those are going to cause some damage!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Nha.. just wee lil baby boombooms.. nuttin to be skeered of.

(that's what the ******* as he lit the firecracker. we call him 4 finger now)


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

A whole bunch of bunker busters en route to unsuspecting victims. This should be fun!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Habana said:


> Uh Huh, I see you are making your prescence known very quickly. That could get you in trouble. HA HA Flint


If there is a time when Im NOT in trouble... somethings wrong.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

baboruger said:


> Those are some big boxes...


Big boxes, indeed...

Watch out for Sondra - she's on a roll...


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

they are filled with those annoying white popcorn stuffer thingys. That's all.


----------



## l.mccormick (Mar 3, 2008)

:roflmao: I am still laughing from the boomerang bomb comment.


Though I am scared of CGAR Girl from the size of those boxes so maybe I shouldn't laugh at her drunken shinanigans in public. :sorry:


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

did you remember to pack these ones, or are they just filled with the white popcorny stuff.?


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:arghhhh:


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

have to wait and see... whats in them


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

This never gets old....


go get them girl!


----------



## Network13 (Feb 29, 2008)

KhaoticMedic said:


> did you remember to pack these ones, or are they just filled with the white popcorny stuff.?


Thanks for makin me spit my soda on my keyboard :biggrin:
Thats some funny stuff right here, I tell you what...


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> 1st run was target practice. THESE are labeled correctly.


Pshh... it's a woman. A slap never hurts as much as a punch. :redface:


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Network13 said:


> Thanks for makin me spit my soda on my keyboard :biggrin:
> Thats some funny stuff right here, I tell you what...


Now you have another excuse to tell people when they ask why the keyboard is sticky 

:errrr:

JOKING!!!!!  :eeek:


----------



## Len___T (Mar 1, 2008)

well done....for a guuuuurrrrrrrlllll lol....j/k...len


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

baboruger said:


> There was a first wave? Did I miss something?


:roflmao: thats what I was thinking:roflmao:


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> Now you have another excuse to tell people when they ask why the keyboard is sticky
> 
> :errrr:
> 
> JOKING!!!!!  :eeek:


LMAO! :biggrin:


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

texasmatt said:


> Pshh... it's a woman. A slap never hurts as much as a punch. :redface:


I dunno what women you pay for hourly... but this tail don't slap. Well.. I do, but that's a different kinda.... eh. nevermind.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Remember guys...she's a rep and has access to lots of cigars. Could be the female version of Bigfoot. I think I'm going to armor plate my apartment now.....


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

The EVP said:


> Remember guys...she's a rep and has access to lots of cigars. Could be the female version of Bigfoot. I think I'm going to armor plate my apartment now.....


edit to The EVP's post:

and she holds grudges, goes for the jugular, won't care if you cry, will smile if blood is drawn, and is part Asian, so that makes her even nuttier and sneakier.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> edit to The EVP's post:
> 
> and she holds grudges, goes for the jugular, won't care if you cry, will smile if blood is drawn, and is part Asian, so that makes her even nuttier and sneakier.


Yeah....that too.


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

Asian blood with a cowboy hat! Texas, look out!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

duck and cover:huh_oh:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Trying the direct hit this time and no boomarangs :lol:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*You go girl*


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

A bombing Rep woman with a sexy tude everyone run for your dam lives ......


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Sondra's you have not been here a very long time and is differently making a name for yourself--Very nice of you to pass on your tidings to some unsuspecting B & SOTL. Very nice indeed--

I notice them are some big un's---PeacE!


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

Run for cover! Looks like a storms a brewin.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> edit to The EVP's post:
> 
> and she holds grudges, goes for the jugular, won't care if you cry, will smile if blood is drawn, and is part Asian, so that makes her even nuttier and sneakier.


KAMAKAZI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

*BANZAI!*


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

tobacmon said:


> Sondra's you have not been here a very long time and is differently making a name for yourself--Very nice of you to pass on your tidings to some unsuspecting B & SOTL. Very nice indeed--
> 
> I notice them are some big un's---PeacE!


Never did take me a long time for me to make a mark :biggrin:

It's great here, good people, good times.. so I figure WTF lets blow the mailbox up.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey--
Who is this bro....er gal and what does she want with us poor defenseless guys???


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> Nha.. just wee lil baby boombooms.. nuttin to be skeered of.
> 
> (that's what the ******* as he lit the firecracker. we call him 4 finger now)


I'll admit & be honest, "This Girl, Lady Skeered me---"


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

Gotta love a part asian, cowgirl, cigar rep that throws out big bombs. Oh wait that was last nights dream.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

lol...well personality is not lacking under CG's hat. Ive dated women like her and there isnt any lacking of memorable moments and those moments you need to forget. A nice breath of fresh air to add to the enormous personality here now. Quite a feat to rise as you do...nice work.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

KhaoticMedic said:


> *BANZAI!*


I smile all the time  Scares the hell outta people.

and umm.... pink INVISABLE bunny? how da hell you know it's pink????

:roflmao:


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> Sondra's you have not been here a very long time and is differently making a name for yourself--Very nice of you to pass on your tidings to some unsuspecting B & SOTL. Very nice indeed--
> 
> I notice them are some big un's---PeacE!


I do like big un's!!!:biggrin:


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

mrgatorman said:


> lol...well personality is not lacking under CG's hat. Ive dated women like her and there isnt any lacking of memorable moments and those moments you need to forget. A nice breath of fresh air to add to the enormous personality here now. Quite a feat to rise as you do...nice work.


Hard to forget those moments you want to huh?? Scars have a way of keeping the memory alive :biggrin:


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> Hey--
> Who is this bro....er gal and what does she want with us poor defenseless guys???


For the record ----- that pic is incorrect. She doesn't have a paddle in hand.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> Hard to forget those moments you want to huh?? Scars have a way of keeping the memory alive :biggrin:


Well that and my police record...lol...theres still a few places Im not allowed in anymore.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Sort of like this?????


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

mrgatorman said:


> Well that and my police record...lol...theres still a few places Im not allowed in anymore.


you too? Countries have me on block :angry:


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Close, but need a bigger paddle and one with air reduction holes. Helps in smooth swing movement and leaves the cool "o" marks.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> Well that and my police record...lol...theres still a few places Im not allowed in anymore.


Glad to know I'm not the only one....


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> Close, but need a bigger paddle and one with air reduction holes. Helps in smooth swing movement and leaves the cool "o" marks.


Hmmmm-
seems you 've done this before-lol


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> Hmmmm-
> seems you 've done this before-lol


Ummm. I read about it once. I think it was in sports ill. not sure.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Or O magazine...all the ones that tell about how men suck...lol...


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

mrgatorman said:


> Or O magazine...all the ones that tell about how men suck...lol...


Theres a mag about "o" wha??? where?


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> I smile all the time  Scares the hell outta people.
> 
> and umm.... pink INVISABLE bunny? how da hell you know it's pink????
> 
> :roflmao:


Because he is my bunny. Harvey the wonder bunny


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Asian, female, cigar rep, with a southern accent???

want to move to Utah with me and my wife???


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> Asian, female, cigar rep, with a southern accent???
> 
> want to move to Utah with me and my wife???


:brick: :eeek:


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> Theres a mag about "o" wha??? where?


Damn your good...


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

KhaoticMedic said:


> Because he is my bunny. Harvey the wonder bunny


Now he's a PINK WONDER bunny. I need one of those.

Theres a joke there somewhere..


----------



## aCIDhEAD (Mar 31, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> Close, but need a bigger paddle and one with air reduction holes. Helps in smooth swing movement and leaves the cool "o" marks.










:eeek:


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

ok ok now where do i not only find woman (an attractive one, thats a compliment CGar Girl) who not only smokes cigars but gives them away too?!?!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Manny!! No the O face! hahahah dork 

Hmm well Ryan my dear... 1st thank you. 2nd -- careful what you ask for!!! hahaha


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Lighthouse said:


> I do like big un's!!!:biggrin:


Someone got my point--HaH!:redface:


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

you know I was teasing, right


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Teasin' is bad. Now do it again. HAHAHAH. I know. Sheesh. Ya think Im a girl or something.


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

those are some scary looking bombs, I think some people need to take some serious cover!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> edit to The EVP's post:
> 
> and she holds grudges, goes for the jugular, won't care if you cry, will smile if blood is drawn, and is part Asian, so that makes her even nuttier and sneakier.


\
This girl has some balls! Big brass swingin' ones!!!!!! Very Cool


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Very devastating looking!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Now, this thread has me laughing.



GoinFerSmoke said:


> Very devastating looking!


Looking = key word. :lol:

Oh well go get em Sondra!

On a side note....

Dang youtube










Time to go watch office space now.


----------



## SteveVan (Apr 20, 2008)

pv1191 said:


> \
> This girl has some balls! Big brass swingin' ones!!!!!! Very Cool


Ninja?


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

I told ya.. they are just filled with popcorn filler thingys noooooo worries mon (yes I typed that with my jamaican voice)

But...I MAY have ran out of the popcorn stuffys and used other stuff so the box wasnt empty.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

ya know the LK reads all of this....and really just has to say....

*MEH!*


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

Maduro PiPs said:


> ya know the LK reads all of this....and really just has to say....
> 
> *MEH!*


Hehe, sounds like the "Schmirm"...


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

aracos said:


> Hehe, sounds like the "Schmirm"...


LOL HAHAHAHA....my heathen buddy....following the Great One around..


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

Been here a little longer than SC... Just not as active here


----------

